# Some pics from SEMA



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks ,Last pic looks great


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks ,Last pic looks great


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

WHIZZER said:


>


Nice air bags..


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Nah prefer the Porsche


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

suspal said:


> Nah prefer the Porsche


:lol: that what age does to you


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> :lol: that what age does to you


Derekh you cheeky bugger


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Erm most of that lot looks awful. Poor M3


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

whats the first car?


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

its a Honda civic Coupe (Si model i think) - I think its only available in the USA or as an import though.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

How can the public attend SEMA? Really want to go next year


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Yea, the first car is a customized Civic SI
I believe SEMA is held in Florida. Lots of US based suppliers are having sales because of it! :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Goodylax said:


> Yea, the first car is a customized Civic SI
> I believe SEMA is held in Florida. Lots of US based suppliers are having sales because of it! :thumb:


Las Vegas actually.....other side of the USA


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

im going next year,cant wait ill have millions of pics

trade show only Rob


that green chevy looks great in that colour.....very 458 around the lights


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

steve from wath said:


> im going next year,cant wait ill have millions of pics
> 
> trade show only Rob
> 
> that green chevy looks great in that colour.....very 458 around the lights


I know it is, thats my issue. How are you getting in?

Have a mate in the tuning business wondering if he can sort something


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Love the nudge bars on the police ford, Can see so much potential in them especially here in Great Yarmouth during the summer season..lol


----------

